# Javascript Pop-up with combobox



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm working on a project and I'm stuck with a Javascript problem and I'm not a Javascript expert.
It may look simple but it is not; I've already 'googled' to find a solution to no avail.
To summarize, I'm looking for a JS script that sends a pop-up the same type than the Javascript 'alert' or 'prompt' but with a combobox inside (look the picture as an example).
I don't want to pop-up a new browser window as it would require the implementation of a new servlet in my project. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Got a link?


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Chicon.

Have gotten a bit rusty with JS, but I remember having to do something similar in the past.

From memory, I combined 2 different code examples from the Javascript Source to achieve the result.

I think they were
http://javascript.internet.com/navigation/menu-automatic.html
for the drop down menu which will open the link onclick and
http://javascript.internet.com/navigation/absolute-popup-box.html
which is not an actual window.
Although the examples are not the proper box style, they should at least give you the code for the JS functions.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks, deepdiver01 !

I'm having a try.


----------

